# New Tarmac SL Wow!!!!!!!



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCWhatsNewDetail.jsp?article=5195&refp=USHome 

Check out the new Tarmac SL 895 gram frame and 300gram fork and new 
cranks 165 grams lighter that Durace.


Sign me up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

O K now I'm mad!! I just droped the coin for an 05 S works Tarmac. But now the SL pops up.. AARRRGGGHHH!!

HUGH


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

HUGH said:


> O K now I'm mad!! I just droped the coin for an 05 S works Tarmac. But now the SL pops up.. AARRRGGGHHH!!
> 
> HUGH


I just saw that. Wow. But theres more....

Carbon mid section wheels. (clincher?) 









150g seat









600g carbon crankset!!!









350 bar and stem.









New 16g glasses. Looks kinda like ugly j-lo glasses if you ask me but thats light.









New very light shoes.









Not sure if I believe all those claimed weights but wow they're rolling out a ton of stuff huh?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

HUGH said:


> O K now I'm mad!! I just droped the coin for an 05 S works Tarmac. But now the SL pops up.. AARRRGGGHHH!!
> 
> HUGH



Aren't you 210 lbs of pure muscle? You have no business getting the SL version of anything bro.

fc


----------



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

francois said:


> Aren't you 210 lbs of pure muscle? You have no business getting the SL version of anything bro.
> 
> fc


Oh thats right you have not seen me in a while!! I have been riding. I'm 190 now with a 31 inch waist. 5 days in the gym and 4-5 days on the bike.. I'm skinny boy now!!

HUGH
 hope all is well man....


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Tarmac...

drool.........


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

HUGH said:


> O K now I'm mad!! I just droped the coin for an 05 S works Tarmac. But now the SL pops up.. AARRRGGGHHH!!
> 
> HUGH


apparently you would need 40% more coin.......


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*oh my god*

damn, these were new pants too.


----------



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

40% more.... Dang thats alot. And thats for a mainstream bike! Too much for me!!

HUGH


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

yes but how many stock bikes weigh 13 lbs


----------



## HUGH (Aug 6, 2004)

bsavery123 said:


> yes but how many stock bikes weigh 13 lbs


True!! You do have a point!!

HUGH


----------



## FieldSandwhich (Jun 28, 2004)

*those shoes*

Does anybody know what they're called? I like....


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

bsavery123 said:


> yes but how many stock bikes weigh 13 lbs


Yow, $8k for frame+fork only.


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Yow, $8k for frame+fork only.


it's probably $8-9k for the whole bike not just the frame and fork.


----------

